# Bangkok Thailand, Ideo Q Chula-Samyan



## architect779 (Sep 6, 2009)

https://youtu.be/NEaYPCwyP8A

IDEO Q Chula-Samyan
A residential development at the heart of Bangkok CBD, Thailand. 113,270 sq.m. 40 floors height with 1,589 units from 21sq.m.Studio to 60 sq.m.2-Bedroom. 

Residential development in Bangkok CBD has rapidly grown along the mass transit system same as other world megacity. The context of high density city development with very expensive land price leads the economy scale of residential unit in CBD to be super compact. The challenge of all developments in Bangkok has always been about how to create the best dwelling quality to this high density living environment. 

This large scale residential has been designed and subdivided to 3 zones with separate access: East wing 40 floors, North wing 40 floors and South wing 8 floors. Main facility and amenity area are located on 8th floor which is the largest floor plate of the building. It houses 1,600 sq.m. swimming pool and 1,000 sq.m."Third Place" where all residents can spend their quality time in many activity areas consist of social lounge, library, business center, theater, large and fully equipped fitness, changing room and bathroom with stream and sauna. 
500 sq.m. lobby lounge on ground floor adjacent to 1,200 sq.m. 24 hours life style retail. This area is also a house of TCDC COMMON: the public creative design library operated by TCDC: Thailand Creative and Design Center, one of the most influential organization which drives Thailand to creative business economy for decades.

Project completion: September 2016
Developers: Ananda MF Asia
Architectural design: Architects 49


----------

